# Website Design Opinions Needed



## eric-holmes (Mar 7, 2012)

I am thinking about changing up the design of my website. The only reason is that I don't like how it stretches the picture to the screen so part of the image gets cropped off. I currently get a lot of feedback about how much people like my current home page, so that makes me want to keep my current design. Which do you prefer?

My current site: Eric Holmes Photography | SmugMug

Potential site to model mine after: Stephen Masker Photography


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 7, 2012)

Nevermind, site is off line and not working properly.


----------



## booruguru (Mar 12, 2012)

1. Get rid of the first couple of pictures in your slideshow...those pics of people just standing around by a wall smiling. They are not interesting.

2. I don't care for your logo. It just seems to big and jumbled together. Perhaps you could bold your last name and reduce the size of "photography" and align it to the right.

3. On your about page, make the text bigger, so I can read it without much effort. But not too big...experiment with the size to see how you can maximize impact without being overwhelming.

4. Perhaps your social media buttons/links could be in the footer. They just seem out of place in the header for this kind of site.


5. You also might want to change the name of your portfolio heading "seniors"...it just seems weird and out of place.

6. The thumbnails in your portfolio should take up more space than the main image. Reduce the size of your thumbnails and the number of columns/rows they take up. Try placing them underneath the main photo rather than to the left or right.

If you make these tweaks, I think your website will leave a much bigger impact on your visitors.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 14, 2012)

I just now saw this. I had posted another thread since I had changed things around and got it back to going again. The logo will most likely be staying how it is. I am still constructing the about page. After I get it finished, I will work the composition. What would you suggest changing "seniors" to?Maybe a link to your site could give me a little inspiration.


----------



## JReichert (Mar 17, 2012)

Please please_ please _put something in your 'About Me' section.  The text text text makes it look like you're on hiatus.

I'd consider switching your page order: Portfolio, About Me, Contact, Clients.

If I start doing 'seniors' I'll likely call it 'Graduates' or something along those lines.  I read 'seniors' and I think a retirement home or elderly pets, though I know it's the more common phrase.

I'd like a way to flip through your photos at my pace - I don't see a way to do that.

Looks like we use the same typeface!  Capitalis?

You might want to consider separate headings for 'Still Life' and 'Business/Architecture' and whatnot.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 20, 2012)

JReichert said:


> I'd consider switching your page order: Portfolio, About Me, Contact, Clients.


I agree with that and I changed it.
 



JReichert said:


> If I start doing 'seniors' I'll likely call it 'Graduates' or something along those lines.  I read 'seniors' and I think a retirement home or elderly pets, though I know it's the more common phrase.


That does sound better. Fixed as well.




JReichert said:


> I'd like a way to flip through your photos at my pace - I don't see a way to do that.


You should be able to click on the gallery and it will take you to a more user viewable gallery. Try that.




JReichert said:


> Looks like we use the same typeface!  Capitalis?


I use Trajan Pro for my logo.




JReichert said:


> You might want to consider separate headings for 'Still Life' and 'Business/Architecture' and whatnot.


Considering that.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 24, 2012)

JReichert said:


> I'd like a way to flip through your photos at my pace - I don't see a way to do that.



I added a simple navigation to the bottom of the slide shows within the website but not on the home screen. Check it out. 

general - Eric Holmes Photography | SmugMug


----------

